# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Best gyms in OKC

## Jeepnokc

Looking for gym recommendations as so many have opened up. Also, wouldn't mind getting with a trainer. Here are some of the gym criteria I will look at:

1. Location.  I live near SW 104th and MacArthur and work downtown. Thus, downtown metro area or Moore.
2. Hours.  Be nice if open late evenings and Sundays or even 24 hrs.
3.  Steamroom (not sauna) would be nice
4. Prefer no contract
5. Other crowd...not looking for a muscle gym

As far as trainer criteria, location and availability.

Thanks

----------


## Roger S

The YMCA has two locations downtown and the Earlywine Park location wouldn't be far from where you live. 

I think it meets all your other qualifications with maybe the exception of the sauna/steam room.

My only complaint with the Y, and it may be this way at all gyms, but you have to put up with the Resolutionistas from January until about Valentines when they all accept being fat and out of shape and stop their memberships until the next January.

----------


## catch22

> The YMCA has two locations downtown and the Earlywine Park location wouldn't be far from where you live. 
> 
> I think it meets all your other qualifications with maybe the exception of the sauna/steam room.
> 
> My only complaint with the Y, and it may be this way at all gyms, but you have to put up with the Resolutionistas from January until about Valentines when they all accept being fat and out of shape and stop their memberships until the next January.


Every gym. Gym I go to (Golds) is crowded after every holiday.

----------


## bhawes

LA Fitness in Moore is the best gym in the area. They are building one now in Edmond and soon they have plans to build at least 6 more. I heard they will build one in the Mustang/Yukon area.

----------


## bhawes

I live closer to YMCA earlywine but go to workout at LA Fitness in Moore because the Y has very small area for cardio and weight lifging its a joke LA Fitness has five times the cardio and weights as the 
Y.

----------


## BBatesokc

Been a member of the Y (individual and/or family) for probably more than 17 years.

Has its pros and cons (like all gyms).

As for your criteria..... Depends what you mean by 'open late.' Personally, I think the Y's close too early (especially on weekends).

There is a sauna and steam room at the downtown Y, but I have literally run into undercover officers twice now in the locker room working stings in the sauna area of the downtown Y. I went in one time when I was suffering from really bad congestion - NEVER AGAIN.

I go because of the locations - downtown (I'm in the area most every day) and Edmond (just 5 minutes from my house), and more importantly because I really like a couple of their instructors and the classes offered. If not for class structure, I wouldn't work out at all (my A.D.D. takes over).

My other gripe about the Y is the cost - fairly expensive and you never 'buy in.'

----------


## catch22

> Been a member of the Y (individual and/or family) for probably more than 17 years.
> 
> Has its pros and cons (like all gyms).
> 
> As for your criteria..... Depends what you mean by 'open late.' Personally, I think the Y's close too early (especially on weekends).
> 
> *There is a sauna and steam room at the downtown Y, but I have literally run into undercover officers twice now in the locker room working stings in the sauna area of the downtown Y. I went in one time when I was suffering from really bad congestion - NEVER AGAIN.*
> 
> I go because of the locations - downtown (I'm in the area most every day) and Edmond (just 5 minutes from my house), and more importantly because I really like a couple of their instructors and the classes offered. If not for class structure, I wouldn't work out at all (my A.D.D. takes over).
> ...



Huh???

----------


## bradh

look into the Devon Boathouse...quirky hours but great facility

----------


## Jeepnokc

> LA Fitness in Moore is the best gym in the area. They are building one now in Edmond and soon they have plans to build at least 6 more. I heard they will build one in the Mustang/Yukon area.


I am real curious about LA Fitness and was going to visit them.  I have a family membership at the Y but Earlywine is always packed.  They also close too early on weekends and during the week.  Would like to go later in evening after kids settle in. Not as busy and if there is a steam room...better chance of it being empty.

Does anybody know anything about the TenGym at sw 104th and Western?

----------


## Jeepnokc

> look into the Devon Boathouse...quirky hours but great facility


Didn't think about them but hours look pretty limited.  Looks like a nice facility.  Would be nice to access Devon's gym as it is right across street from me but I understand it is limited to employees only.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Huh???


Yeah, I know.  C-R-E-E-E-P-Y

There used to be a sign up on the steam room doors that said if the inappropriate behavior did not stop they would either security or close the steam rooms altogether.

That is why the showers don't have curtains.

There was also a sign up for a bit in the men's locker room that asked that cell phones not be out because someone had been video recording the guys changing.

I change right by the doors and get in and out quickly.

Its gotten much better over the years though.

----------


## catch22

> I am real curious about LA Fitness and was going to visit them.  I have a family membership at the Y but Earlywine is always packed.  They also close too early on weekends and during the week.  Would like to go later in evening after kids settle in. Not as busy and if there is a steam room...better chance of it being empty.
> 
> Does anybody know anything about the TenGym at sw 104th and Western?


My brother went to (still goes???) to Planet Fitness at 89th and western. I went with him once or twice, pretty nice gym for the price. No contract I dont think.

----------


## BBatesokc

I wish I had the self-discipline to just go to a no frills gym with long hours and low monthly rates. I gotta have the classes at all different times. Almost never use the free weights or cardio equipment - I just get too bored, too fast.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Yeah, I know.  C-R-E-E-E-P-Y
> 
> There used to be a sign up on the steam room doors that said if the inappropriate behavior did not stop they would either security or close the steam rooms altogether.
> 
> That is why the showers don't have curtains.
> 
> There was also a sign up for a bit in the men's locker room that asked that cell phones not be out because someone had been video recording the guys changing.
> 
> I change right by the doors and get in and out quickly.
> ...


I had a guy come into Golds Gym one time and asked me "if I was down for anything shower action''. . . 

I said, you need to walk the other way, I will be calling the police if you don't. Keep in mind, this was 2 years ago when I was 17.

----------


## old okie

> Looking for gym recommendations as so many have opened up. Also, wouldn't mind getting with a trainer. Here are some of the gym criteria I will look at:
> 
> 1. Location.  I live near SW 104th and MacArthur and work downtown. Thus, downtown metro area or Moore.
> 2. Hours.  Be nice if open late evenings and Sundays or even 24 hrs.
> 3.  Steamroom (not sauna) would be nice
> 4. Prefer no contract
> 5. Other crowd...not looking for a muscle gym
> 
> As far as trainer criteria, location and availability.
> ...


We go to Planet Fitness at SW 89th & Western.  It's a 24-hr. gym, not geared to the 'muscle' crowd; it's clean, great machines; understand that trainers are available; fairly certain no steamroom.  Cost is $10 to join; $10/mo.; can quit any time w/notice by the 15th of the month--or those were the rules when we joined.  

Honestly, we enjoy the gym; they cater to adults [no childcare on site] who are there to work on fitness; no zumba or other such classes.  They have plenty of machines; everything is new and fresh and CLEAN.  We've recommended it to several who've made the switch from our previous gym--which has changed its name from All American.

As to the Y at Earlywine:  we've heard it's nice, but very crowded and quite expensive.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I had a guy come into Golds Gym one time and asked me "if I was down for anything shower action''. . . 
> 
> I said, you need to walk the other way, I will be calling the police if you don't. Keep in mind, this was 2 years ago when I was 17.


YIKES. Yeah, I've never been a target of the freaks - I guess I'm either oozing heterosexual-ness - or I'm just that damn ugly (we don't need any voting on this!).

I did get into it one time with a guy on an elliptical. One of the very few times I was on one and the guy next to me was on his cell phone talking about giving some other dude "Mr. Stiffy" (his words, not mine). I quite loudly told him.... "would you mind not talking about your sex life on your phone where we all have to listen to it." I think the fact about half a dozen people turned around and stared at him caused him such embarrassment he simply left.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> YIKES. Yeah, I've never been a target of the freaks - I guess I'm either oozing heterosexual-ness - or I'm just that damn ugly (we don't need any voting on this!).
> 
> I did get into it one time with a guy on an elliptical. One of the very few times I was on one and the guy next to me was on his cell phone talking about giving some other dude "Mr. Stiffy" (his words, not mine). I quite loudly told him.... "would you mind not talking about your sex life on your phone where we all have to listen to it." I think the fact about half a dozen people turned around and stared at him caused him such embarrassment he simply left.


Wow lol, what the heck is wrong with people man???? Some people you just got to wonder about. . . .

----------

